# ********



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi this may seem rather silly! but just wanted some ideas really. I joined this a couple of days ago to see what all the hype was about. Well now I feel rather strange about it really. I sent friend requests to a lot of people, some I had not seen since uni days 14 years ago. Some where close friends at the time but we never kept in touch. Anyways I just feel wierd that you have people listed on your profile as friends but you dont really comunicate with anymore. I aslo feel a bit hurt that an old friend did not reply back to message although she did accept me as a friend!! if you know what I mean. Rambling on i know!!
What do you think of ********??

shara XX


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi there ,

i have been on ******** for a while now. quite like it for finding old friends and having a laugh with exsisting friends. 

sometimes though i have to admit i just check on and dont reply to messages. but i will do eventually! and i do find that a lot of others are the same. they just reply when they have time. then you have the addicts who are on it constantly lol!

it is amazing the folk who appear from the woodwork!! 

hope you can have fun with it x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I must admit that I don't respond to quite a few people on there....same as with Friends Reunited when thatc first started.  I tend to use ** for family & close friends as parents live in NZ and other family all over the place in UK so good way of keeping in touch and uploading photos to share.  I do have a few close FF friends on there but ones I've been "buddies" with for ages.  I'm quite particular who I accept as "friends" because there's personal information on there that I don't really want shared with just anyone !

Sorry to say this but my personal opinion is that if I've not been in touch with someone for many years, since school/college/university then we couldn't have been that close in the first place............I do have a couple of school/college and uni friends on there but we've been in contact throughout.

I've rarely "searched" for people on there, although 2 people I have are my half brother and half sister who I'd not been in contact with for god knows how many years....we got in touch and I actually got to see my dad last year for 1st time in many many years !  So from that point of view, I think it can be great......but I'm not sure I'd add someone else as a friend if I'd not been in contact with them for a long time.....if we'd been that good close friends then why hadn't we stayed in touch over the years ?

However, think I'd be a bit miffed if an old friend accepted me as friend but didn't reply to message....I'd just leave a message on her "wall" and see if she replies. 

That's just my personal opinion, sorry.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, don't feel silly 

I've got quite a few friends/family on there (over 100) and whilst I may not see them all regularly, we're still in contact via phone and/or email. I do have a large circle of friends and a big family though !!! I have a few people from FF on there too but I've not met everyone from FF, only some that I'm at same hospital as.

** is difficult I think....the thing is, some people just add friends so it makes them look popular if you know what I mean (I'm not saying all do but that is one of the things with **, to try and get as many "friends" as possible.....I don't think there's anything wrong in that particularly, it just depends how you want to use it....so I wouldn't get upset if some seem to have loads of friends, it doesn't necessarily mean that they're in contact with them.

I can understand you feeling hurt if you were close friends with some but honestly, it is just a "social networking" website and I'm sure you've got plenty of good close friends that you do still see and that's the main thing isn't it ?

You can remove yourself....you just delete your account.

FF isn't completely private either.......we only divulge what info we want but it's still a public forum so guests can still read our posts (unless they're on any of the "private" "members only " boards)

There is actually a thread for ********.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136631.0

Take care
Natasha xx

PS....I had one guy from Italy try to add me as a friend purely cos I have same surname (unusual Italian name)......so just shows that some use it in different way ! If I don't know someone (or wasn't really friends with them 15+ yrs ago !!) then I don't accept friendship. Also, it could just be, as already suggested, that they've just not seen your friends request....I maybe only go on ** once or twice a month !


----------

